# Switching new pup from Eukanuba



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Right now the new pupper is on Eukanuba puppy so I need to get a small bag of that to switch her to something else. I am feeding Wellness Core Fish to the adults so I think I may just feed her Wellness adult. I like Merrick as well but it seemed to give Kaiser loose poops when I tried a bag with him a few years ago. Is the regular Wellness Super 5 adult good for a 3 month old pup?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hows the calcium levels with the wellness and merrick? That would be my only concern with the grain free stuff. I think the calcium / phosphorous ratio should be no higher than something like 1.5 / 1 for a growing pup, but i may be wrong. If not too high, both are excellent choices over euk as long as your new pup's stomach agrees.

I'm sure the calcium is fine with the Wellness super 5 adult, so that would be a good choice too for a growing pup. 

I've fed innova adult since lucy was about 4 months and she's done great on it. Once she hits 2 years old, i'm switching her over to a grain free food (EVO).


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

The Super 5 is what I would feed her since it's not all protein and no grain like Core is. Merrick is not grain free either, both have similar protein amounts. Wellness states their calcium to be 1.2%. Phosphorus is 0.9%. Merrick does not say on their site, but I imagine it is similar.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Which Merrick line were you referring to? I think they have a "Before Grain" line which is grain free, but i think they have others too. Which merrick food were you looking to feed?

Have you taken a look at this website yet? The site gets mixed results among members here. Some don't like it while eithers swear by it. Either way, it's worth checking out if you haven't already.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh just their regular Merrick, Grammy's Pot Pie flavor most likely. My local store doesn't carry their grain free line or at least I've not seen it there. 

Yeah I've checked out that site. I decided to move the adults to Wellness Core since it got a decent review.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Generally I would think that you should feed a puppy food as the nutritional needs of a young puppy are quite different than an adult dog. I am not a dog nutrionist but you should certainly check this before you switch your puppy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

There's mixed reviews about puppy formulas on this board and just in general. Some (and i'm one of them) people who think it's just kind of a marketing gimic. 

For example, if you see a brand in a pet store that has a puppy formula and another brand that only offers an adult formula. A new pet owner with a 8 week old puppy is probably going to pick the brand with puppy formula over the brand that only has an adult formula. Really, when you look at the ingredients and nutrient analysis, most puppy formulas mirror the adult formula. Also, most adult formulas are ALS (all life stages) anyways, so you can feed to pups, adults, and seniors. 

What i've learned with dog foods is the key to understanding what foods are good are to know understand the ingredients on the side of the bag. There's no perfect dog food, but there are plenty of good ones. The trick is figuring out which one works with your dog.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: spiritsmomOh just their regular Merrick, Grammy's Pot Pie flavor most likely.


Just looking at the ingredients for the above merrick food, the first ingredient is organic chicken and then oatmeal. Organic chicken is good, but it would be a lot better if it was organic chicken meal listed first before the first grain (i think oatmeals considered a grain, but its def not meat none the less). 

There's a huge difference between the two. You always want a meal version of a meat on top before a grain because theres a lot more of it. Though it is a quality kibble, it might be a little light in the meat department. Dog's are carnivores, so i'd prefer a food with a little more meat conent.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

if you're going to feed the pup a different wellness than you feed the other dogs get a trial bag 1st if possible...my pup absolutely hated the wellness.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Since your puppy is still growing and her system could be sensitive (I know mine was to change) then I would wait a bit if you are not having any problems with the food. It is best to keep a puppy stable vs. throwing their system out of whack. If the food is working fine for your dog then I wouldn't risk upsetting the apple cart.....just my own experience when I look back at Angeles' puppyhood. I spent extra money on vets, foods and pills when I didn't need to.

Also, keep in mind, as there are other posts about loose stools, check the back of bags of any treats (usually they say 
not for puppies -they can cause runny stools. Most treats are not made for a puppies sensitive, growing system. As well, pork ears, rawhides, etc... can all contribute to loose stools if you end up having those with her. 

Congrats on your puppy! Have a long, healthy life with her!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

It is my understanding that the calcium/phosphorus levels are more appropriate for Large Breed Puppies in the LB Origen( and other LB foods). That is what I think is of most concern... the amount and ratios of these nutrients. Currently I don't feed my pup adult food, no matter how "good" because of these nutrient ratios. 

Feeding the LB Origen could result in too much protein and calories if giving too much. This can also happen with a protein/calorie restricted food if over fed. It doesn't take much Origen to feed my pup due to its high nutrient level, so even though the price is higher the cost of feeding is not.

Check the appropriateness of mineral levels when considering an adult food for a large breed puppy.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She's not a very good eater. I've been trying all my tricks and still she just picks at her food. I thought it was just the kibble at first so I added a little canned to it - not much interest. Her breeder said he'd leave it out all day for her and she'd just pick here and there. That free feeding doesn't work for me. I've tried putting the bowl down for 10 minutes and taking it back up, but she doesn't care when I take it away. At the rate she's going, she's eating barely a cup a day (over the course of many small meals) and has been that way since I brought her home. So frustrating that she doesn't just eat when I put the bowl down like the other dogs do - now I have to keep her kibble in her crate with her so they don't eat it. Because she happily steps out of the way to let them eat if I try to feed all at once - I had hoped the competition for her food would make her eat, nope.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i fed my boy Wellness Super 5 Mix from the time he was
9 weeks old untill they were sold.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed my dogs puppy food.



> Originally Posted By: codmasterGenerally I would think that you should feed a puppy food as the nutritional needs of a young puppy are quite different than an adult dog. I am not a dog nutrionist but you should certainly check this before you switch your puppy.


----------

